# Another new girl!



## estrellafugaz (Mar 9, 2006)

Time for another new girl! I've had a few people tell me that I should register, so I finally did. Hmm. Should I introduce myself?

I've been shooting for six or seven years, and I'm turning sixteen in a few months. I'm a sophomore in high school right now, and I spend my all of my time shooting, playing lacrosse, and dancing on the school dance team. I basically joined AT because I only know a few people who can shoot a bow, and I thought it would be really neat to talk to people that are... well.... good at archery!

I hope I don't look TOO stupid posting this; most of the other posts I've seen are all guys! Hey, I was even reading through a few and people always direct their posts to other guys!  

:becky:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

welcome!!!! what is that first activity you put in your activities?


----------



## estrellafugaz (Mar 9, 2006)

> welcome!!!! what is that first activity you put in your activities?


Ah, pom. It's the other name for the dance team. P-O-M... the M isn't a RN, even though most people think that's what it is. It's weird, I know.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Sarah. Don't forget to check out the Women's and Young Archers Forums while you're reading through AT.  I'm sure there are lots of people here who can help you with any questions. Enjoy the fun here.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Welcome*

It is not boy and girl talk it is Archery Talk :rock-on: and from the sounds of it you definately qualify as an archer. So welcome to the club. You can find tons of great info and really meet alot of great people. 

Glad you decided to join us. :wink: 

J.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to AT Sarah, check out the forum Archery Talk for Woman and Mutanville......:thumbs_up


----------



## estrellafugaz (Mar 9, 2006)

Haha, thanks, everyone! 



> It is not boy and girl talk it is Archery Talk


I guess TX is right, it's NOT boy and girl talk! :wink:


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!! I look forward to seeing some posts.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome  It's great to have you here


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to the assylum.


----------

